# [TIA-Roadshow Bielefeld] Wer ist da?



## rostiger Nagel (2 März 2011)

Hallo OWLer,
wer ist den am Di. den 8.3 bei der TIA Vorstellung in Bielefeld, 
vlt kann Mann da einen Treffpunkt ausmachen?

Gruß Helmut


----------



## Jens_Ohm (2 März 2011)

Hallo Helmut,


 um was geht es denn da?
 Hast Du einen Link, Google schmiss nichts brauchbares raus.
 Wenn es für mich interessant ist, dann kann ich bestimmt kommen.


 Grüße Jens


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 März 2011)

Hallo Jens,
kuck's du hier http://www.siemens.de/aktuelles/veranstaltungen/Seiten/20110215_innovationtour.aspx

Gruß helmut


----------



## Lipperlandstern (3 März 2011)

Ich bin da aber das weisst du ja schon


----------



## Tommi (3 März 2011)

Ich bin auch da, aber das weißt Du ja auch schon.

Siemens hat wohl nochmal die Räumlichkeiten geändert, hat mir
ein Mitarbeiter gesagt.

Treffpunkt, keine Ahnung, SMS oder Anruf, oder ich erkenne Dich.
(Bild User des Jahres)

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 März 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> Ich bin auch da, aber das weißt Du ja auch schon.
> 
> Siemens hat wohl nochmal die Räumlichkeiten geändert, hat mir
> ein Mitarbeiter gesagt.
> ...



Ich halte den Pokal hoch


----------



## Tommi (3 März 2011)

und Axel ein kleines Hermannsdenkmal...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 März 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> und Axel ein kleines Hermannsdenkmal...



Und du eine Waschmaschine, aber eine echte frisch vom Band


----------



## The Big B. (3 März 2011)

Muss man sich irgendwo dafür anmelden oder kann man auch spontan mal vorbei kommen?


----------



## Tommi (3 März 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Hallo Jens,
> kuck's du hier http://www.siemens.de/aktuelles/veranstaltungen/Seiten/20110215_innovationtour.aspx
> 
> Gruß helmut


 

hier geht's zur Anmeldung...


----------



## MCerv (6 März 2011)

Komme auch dorthin. Mal sehn was SIEMENS kann *ROFL*


----------



## Eliza (8 März 2011)

*TIA-Portal*

Wenn ihr euch eure Werbegeschenke in Bielefeld abgeholt habt, dann schreibt doch mal bitte, was ihr davon haltet.
Ich habe mir die Geschichte in Bremen angeguckt und wirklich überzeugt hat mich das nicht. Würde aber gerne mal eure Meinungen dazu lesen.

Gruß, Eliza


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 März 2011)

Ähm...wenn ich ehrlich bin fand ich es bis jetzt gut,
obwohl ich einer der größten Skeptiker bin. Was 
mich auch erstaunt hat ist das doch recht zügig Arbeit. 

Ich glaube es ist hier auch ein kleines forumstreffen


Larry Laffer
Lipperlanstern
Tommy
McGerv
Thorsten


----------



## vierlagig (8 März 2011)

ich frage mich, wo ihr euch treffen wollt 
B*e*e*e*d gibt es doch nicht...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 März 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ich frage mich, wo ihr euch treffen wollt
> B*e*e*e*d gibt es doch nicht...



Das ist irgendwo zwischen Gütersloh und Herford, in der Assiarena


----------



## Mordor_FRI (8 März 2011)

*Meinung TIA Roadshow*

War auch in Bremen. Der Knaller war das nicht.
Alles schön bunt und drag hier drop da. Mit Siemens Komponenten mag das ja alles schön und gut sein, aber was ist mit anderen Geräten? -> keine konkrete antwort erhalten. Da werde ich wohl wieder alles händisch machen müssen.
Und die HMI Geschichte in TIA ist auch ein schlechter Witz. Flexible Teil 2.
"Wird ja alles noch gemacht, ist noch nicht ausliefeungsstand". Der Mann konnte einem fast leid tun.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (8 März 2011)

Mordor_FRI schrieb:


> War auch in Bremen. Der Knaller war das nicht.
> Alles schön bunt und drag hier drop da. Mit Siemens Komponenten mag das ja alles schön und gut sein, aber was ist mit anderen Geräten? -> keine konkrete antwort erhalten. Da werde ich wohl wieder alles händisch machen müssen.
> Und die HMI Geschichte in TIA ist auch ein schlechter Witz. Flexible Teil 2.
> "Wird ja alles noch gemacht, ist noch nicht ausliefeungsstand". Der Mann konnte einem fast leid tun.


 
Dann hat er bei uns dazugelernt. Die Präsentation lief recht flüssig. Und was meinst du mit anderen Geräten ? GSD-Datei einbinden wirst du wohl weiterhin machen müssen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (8 März 2011)

Eliza schrieb:


> Wenn ihr euch eure Werbegeschenke in Bielefeld abgeholt habt, dann schreibt doch mal bitte, was ihr davon haltet.
> Ich habe mir die Geschichte in Bremen angeguckt und wirklich überzeugt hat mich das nicht. Würde aber gerne mal eure Meinungen dazu lesen.
> 
> Gruß, Eliza


 
von den Werbegeschenken ??????? Nix besonderes 

ach so.... das TIA-Portal. Also ich fand es ok. Jetzt ist es natürlich so das wir nicht selber damit gearbeitet haben aber das was da auf der Leinwand zu sehen war hat mir schon gefallen. Insbesondere der SCL-Editor hat mich beeindruckt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 März 2011)

Ich fand es jetzt nicht so schlecht TIA wird definitiv an einigen Punkten das
Arbeiten erleichtern. Was jetzt sehr Aufwendig in Menüs gesucht werden muss
wird in TIA automatisch durchgeführt. Was wirklich sehr positiv rübergekommen
ist, war der neue SCL Editor da wir so mancher der dieses Werkzeug gemieden
hat, es in Zukunft nutzen.
Im großen und ganzen werden die kleinen neuen Features TIA interessant machen.


----------



## Tommi (8 März 2011)

Mordor_FRI schrieb:


> Mit Siemens Komponenten mag das ja alles schön und gut sein, aber was ist mit anderen Geräten? -> keine konkrete antwort erhalten.


 
Also wir haben heute eine Antwort bekommen, *InterBus* geht nicht. 

Mal im Ernst, erwartest Du von Siemens, daß sie Dir die Integration von
Fremdgeräten bei einer solchen Veranstaltung erklären?

TIA V11 wird sicher noch Kinderkrankheiten haben, aber es wird dann funktionieren.
Und die Präsentationen heute liefen gut.

Die Atmosphäre war auch nett,
insbesondere wegen der kleinen Betriebsversammlung des Forums.

Ich habe zwischendurch gedacht, das was TIA jetzt kann, konnte
ACCON-Prosys aus dem Hause Deltalogic 1998 schon, zwar bescheidener, aber immerhin. 

In dem Sinne, es war ein guter Tag...

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## MCerv (8 März 2011)

Kinderkrankheiten oder noch nicht verfügbar wie man's nimmt, Multiuser kommt irgendwann, Safety-CPU laut S-Vertriebler nur 200€ teurer, naja kommen ja auch noch die anderen Safety-Komponenten dazu! Und dann mal zusammenrechnen! Für SCL und Graph wurde ja sehr viel Zeit für die Präsi eingeplant, lol.

jedenfalls brauch man bei der S7-1200 für ein FW-Update noch ne min. 8 MB große Siemens-Speicherkarte. Soviel zum Preisvorteil . Irgendwann soll das dann auch per Software gehn. Aber laut eines S-Vertrieblers können S7-300 / + 400 CPU's auch nach wie vor per Software mit nem Update versehen werden!

Wie war das mit der Performance von TIA V11, sah nicht schlecht aus, wenn man einen Lapi / PC mit 2,2GHz i5 Prozessor und nen 2GB Arbeitsspeicher sein Eigen nennt, ach ja und nen großen Monitor für die vielen Fenster wurde empfohlen oder besser nen 2. Monitor. Blick in die Zukunft: Demnächst bei Siemens Field-PG mit Doppelmonitor *ROFL*

Und eins ist natürlich gut, zukünftig reden wir alle von WinCC V..

GANZ wichtig: Der prophezeite Absturz ist ausgeblieben oder?

Fazit: Manches klingt zwar negativ, jedoch sieht es weitaus besser aus als befürchtet! Da kann man sich vielleicht auf die V12 freuen.


----------



## bike (8 März 2011)

Bielefeld hat mein Navi leider nicht gefunden 

Dass das neue Produkt schlecht ist, will ich nicht schreiben.
Doch mich hat seit der ersten Präsentation die umfangreiche Verknüpfung mit allem un- und möglichen gestört. Und tut es heute noch.

Bei Inbetriebnahme und/oder Störungssuche ist mir eine Software ausreichend, die das kann.
Warum muss ich jeden Mist immer mit transportieren und starten?
Was mit den Updates wird und welches sich mit welchem verträgt darüber gibt es noch? keine Aussage.
Ein guter und schneller SCL Compilier hilft mir an der Maschine wenig.

Die Verbindung zwischen Fürth und Karlsruhe ist auch noch ein Loch.



bike


----------



## Larry Laffer (8 März 2011)

Hallo ihr ...
dann auch noch ein Resume von mir ...

Also erstmal würde ich das TIA-Portal absolut positiv bewerten. Wenn das alles irgendwann wirklich zuverlässig funktioniert, dann entspricht es anderen, mir bekannten Entwicklungssystemen von der Leistung und dem Konfort her (ich denke da z.B. an Visual Studio).
Funktionen wie z.B. Intellisense, dass anscheinend durchgängig implementiert ist, finde ich z.B. Klasse. Auch hat das Frontend m.E. keine Nachteile, da Bedienfunktionen durchgängig funktionieren - das ist ja z.Zt. nicht unbedingt so. Im Grunde hat Siemens die Angelegenheit (zumindestens vordergründig) ins 21.Jahrhundert gebracht - wie weit werden wir dann vielleicht im April sehen.
Ich würde das jetzt alles nicht unbedingt euphorisch sehen - aber mit so einigen Dingen bin ich dann in Zukunft vielleicht wieder etwas mit Siemens versöhnt - wir werden sehen ... 

Allerdings ... wie auch meine Vorredner fande ich es schade, das z.B. SCL so kurz gekommen ist. Dagegen hat mich die 1200 nun wirklich gar nicht interessiert ... 

In diesem Sinne ...
Grüße
Larry


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 März 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Bielefeld hat mein Navi leider nicht gefunden



frag mal morgen in deinen Betrieb noch mal nach wo eure Firmen Mutter sitzt,
war das nicht in Bielefeld 



bike schrieb:


> Ein guter und schneller SCL Compilier hilft mir an der Maschine wenig.



SCL hilft mir an der Maschine schon, da ich nicht alles in FUP lösen kann und will. Manchmal möchte ich einen einfachen Weg gehen um zu einer Lösung zu
kommen.


----------



## bike (8 März 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> frag mal morgen in deinen Betrieb noch mal nach wo eure Firmen Mutter sitzt,
> war das nicht in Bielefeld




Jetzt wo du es schreibst 

Es gibt da von Rainhald Grebe und der Kapelle der Versöhnung ein Lied "ICE".
Daher das nicht Bielefeld  *ROFL*


Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> SCL hilft mir an der Maschine schon, da ich nicht alles in FUP lösen kann und will. Manchmal möchte ich einen einfachen Weg gehen um zu einer Lösung zu kommen.


Klar, doch wo zwickt es meist? Am Ablauf und den schreibst du in SCL?


bike


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 März 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Klar, doch wo zwickt es meist? Am Ablauf und den schreibst du in SCL?
> 
> 
> bike



Neh wenn ich rechne oder mit größten datenfelder arbeite und da auf einzelne
Variabeln zeigen möchte, ist es schön, so etwas nicht nur mit Adressregister
lösen zu müssen. Aber ich kann dich beruhigen, 90% arbeite ich in AWL
und die anderen 10% schlafe ich.


----------



## bike (8 März 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Neh wenn ich rechne oder mit größten datenfelder arbeite und da auf einzelne
> Variabeln zeigen möchte, ist es schön, so etwas nicht nur mit Adressregister
> lösen zu müssen. Aber ich kann dich beruhigen, 90% arbeite ich in AWL
> und die anderen 10% schlafe ich.



 du hast ja recht, doch Berechnungen und dergleichen kann Mann oder Frau in Ruhe im Büro entwickeln und testen.



bike


P.S: gibt es kein Kopfkissen smiley?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 März 2011)

bike schrieb:


> du hast ja recht, doch Berechnungen und dergleichen kann Mann oder Frau in Ruhe im Büro entwickeln und testen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schön wenn es so wäre, klappt nur nicht immer....


----------



## bike (8 März 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> klappt nur nicht immer....


aber immer öfter 


bike


----------



## Lipperlandstern (9 März 2011)

bike schrieb:


> du hast ja recht, doch Berechnungen und dergleichen kann Mann oder Frau in Ruhe im Büro entwickeln und testen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
In welcher Firma arbeitest du denn ????????


----------



## MCerv (9 März 2011)

bike schrieb:


> du hast ja recht, doch Berechnungen und dergleichen kann Mann oder Frau in Ruhe im Büro entwickeln und testen.



Das ist mal wieder der Unterschied zwischen Theorie und Praxis, zwischen möchten und können!

Ich lass mich von Siemens auch mal gern positiv überraschen! Aber ertstmal TIA haben und in der Praxis testen! Dann sehen wir mal weiter ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 März 2011)

ach ja, was gestern auch erwähnt wurde sind ja die neuen Comfort Panels.
Da war schön zu erfahren, das es da keine Einschränkungen mehr in den 
Leistungen bei den Geräten gibt. Dh. selbst ein kleines 4" Panel, das entspricht
einen OP77 ist dann schon Scriptfähig.
Unterscheiden tun sich die Panels nur noch in der Display Größe und den 
natürlichen anderen Preis.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (9 März 2011)

Ein tolles Feature von TIA ist das Abspeichern von nichtkonsistenten Bausteinen. 
Stark fand ich auch die Mathebox für die S7-1200 Steuerungen. Mathebox einfügen. Formel eintippen und fertig. Schade das es das (noch)  nicht für die S7-300/400 gibt.


----------



## Larry Laffer (9 März 2011)

naja ... das gibt es da ja auch - nennt sich da FC ...


----------



## Eliza (9 März 2011)

Mordor_FRI schrieb:


> War auch in Bremen. Der Knaller war das nicht.
> Alles schön bunt und drag hier drop da. Mit Siemens Komponenten mag das ja alles schön und gut sein, aber was ist mit anderen Geräten? -> keine konkrete antwort erhalten. Da werde ich wohl wieder alles händisch machen müssen.
> Und die HMI Geschichte in TIA ist auch ein schlechter Witz. Flexible Teil 2.
> "Wird ja alles noch gemacht, ist noch nicht ausliefeungsstand". Der Mann konnte einem fast leid tun.



Da stimme ich zu.
Wenn ich jetzt nur die Visualisierung mit Siemens machen will, bzw. der Kunde das so will, muss ich trotzdem ALLES kaufen. Und die Migration von Step7 zum TIA-Portal soll ja angeblich auch toll funktionieren.... Ich wollte erst fragen "genauso gut wie ProTool zu WinCC Flex?" na dann Gute Nacht. Okay, man wird sich nicht dagegen wehren können, das TIA-Portal wird irgendwann Step7 ablösen, aber ich bin erstmal skeptisch. Ich persönlich finde die Oberfläche und Umgebung sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig, von der Bedienerfreundlichkeit (ja, sehr subjektiv) ganz zu schweigen.....
Also werde ich in Zukunft halt alle Kunden überzeugen müssen, nur noch CoDeSys-Steuerungen einzusetzen.


----------



## IBFS (9 März 2011)

Eliza schrieb:


> Also werde ich in Zukunft halt alle Kunden überzeugen müssen, nur noch CoDeSys-Steuerungen einzusetzen.



Na toll, dann hast du eine dermaßen super integrierte Visu bei Codesys 

Frank


----------



## Eliza (9 März 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Na toll, dann hast du eine dermaßen super integrierte Visu bei Codesys
> 
> Frank



1. Mit der CoDeSys-Visu kann ich einigermaßen gut leben

2. Die Visu wird dem Kunden ausgeredet! Gibt kein Panel, nur noch Leuchtdrucktaster!


----------



## IBFS (9 März 2011)

Eliza schrieb:


> 1. Mit der CoDeSys-Visu kann ich einigermaßen gut leben



Mein letztes Projekt mit einer WAGO 750-841 ...  ... da war die VISU sowass von langsam - nene - muss ich nicht haben.




Eliza schrieb:


> 2. Die Visu wird dem Kunden ausgeredet! Gibt kein Panel, nur noch Leuchtdrucktaster! :wink:



..nur noch einen Hauptschalter, sonst nix - auf die Visu schau eh keiner 

Frank


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 März 2011)

ich habe jetzt bei der Flex auch keine großen Änderungen erwartet, es gab
nur ein paar neue Grafikopjekte in der Biblothek wie son "Tacho".
Wesentlich ist vlt. das WinCC und WinCCflex schon mehr zusammen-
wachsen und das scheinen Sie auch zu tun.
Ich behaubte jetzt mal das Siemens sich nicht den gleichen dummen 
Fehler, wie bei Flexibel erlauben wird und auf völlig falsche Systeme wie
die Datenbank gesetzt haben. Wenn es beim ersten Relaese noch ein
bischen rumhumpelt, werde ich denen das auch nicht übel nehmen. Ich
habe den Eindruck das Sie sich mühe gegeben haben und auch die Kunden
eingegangen sind. Bei der kurzen Vorstellung konnte man erkennen das Sie
doch ein paar punkte erfüllt haben.

Also ich werde denen bestimmt noch eine Chance geben!

....aber nur die eine


----------



## Lipperlandstern (9 März 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Also ich werde denen bestimmt noch eine Chance geben!
> 
> ....aber nur die eine


 

Auf jeden Fall werde ich NICHT zu den ersten gehören die umsteigen. Ich warte auf den SP1 der dann auch 64Bit können soll  (und Multiuser aber das interessiert mich eh nicht)


----------

